# [Problem] Windows XP auf HP Mini 210-1018EG SATA-Treiber?!



## Shourijo (12. August 2011)

Hey Leute!

Muss mich im Technik Forum mal wieder mit einem technischen Problem melden.

Also wie oben im Titel zu lesen besitze ich ein HP Mini 210-1018EG Netbook und will auf diesem nun Windows XP Professional mit integriertem SP3 installieren. So weit so gut..
Nun ist es aber so, dass wenn ich im Setup auswählen soll, auf welcher Partition ich Windows installieren will nur folgendes steht: <keine>
Es wird also überhaupt keine Festplatte erkannt.

Nun gut dachte ich, binde ich eben die passenden SATA Treiber auch noch mit in die Installations-CD ein. Aber auch mit dieser ergab sich wieder das gleiche Problem: Es wurde wieder keine Festplatte gefunden.
Ich bin so langsam am verzweifeln, da auf dem Netbook schon einmal genau dieses Windows lief. Auch ein umstellen vom AHCI Mode auf den IDE Mode im Bios funktioniert nicht... Es gibt überhaupt keine Option dafür

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus schon einmal für die hoffentlichen Antworten


----------



## Palimbula (12. August 2011)

Folgender Link (Letzter Post) könnte dir vielleicht helfen --> http://www.computerb...ad.php?t=700387 oder du nimmst diesen --> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-systems-and/Installing-windows-xp-in-hp-mini-210-1010NR-help-me-please-is/td-p/230627

Suchbegriff bei google.de: HP Mini 210-1018EG Windows XP SP3


----------



## Shourijo (12. August 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Folgender Link (Letzter Post) könnte dir vielleicht helfen --> http://www.computerb...ad.php?t=700387 oder du nimmst diesen --> http://h30434.www3.h...-is/td-p/230627
> 
> Suchbegriff bei google.de: HP Mini 210-1018EG Windows XP SP3



Danke erstmal für deine Antwort 

Den ersten von dir genannten Link hatte ich bereits als erstes versucht, aber auch mit diesem SATA Treiber funktionierte eine Installation nicht, weil er immer noch keine Festplatte erkennt.
Das die Festplatte kaputt oder so ist kann ich ebenfalls ausschließen, da das Windows 7 Setup die Festplatte einwandfrei erkennt.
Auch den zweiten Link hatte ich mir bereits angesehen, aber auch darüber wurde ich irgendwie nicht schlauer.

Ich versuche Windows hier über ein externes Laufwerk zu installieren und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es an dieser Methode liegt, da ich wie bereits oben schon erwähnt, bereits einmal Windows XP Professional SP3 auf dem Netbook installiert hatte.

Hast du vielleicht noch eine andere Idee?

Nochmals Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Soulii (12. August 2011)

falscher sata treiber eingebunden


----------



## Shourijo (12. August 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> falscher sata treiber eingebunden



Ich werds nochmal mit dem[font="comic sans ms,sans-serif"] [/font] Intel NM10 SATA Treiber probieren.
Was mich halt nur wundert ist u.a. dass ich damals, als ich das erste mal Windows XP Pro SP3 auf dem Teil installiert habe, keine extra SATA Treiber brauchte... Und es handelt sich hierbei um die gleiche Windows Version.

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Antwort.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. August 2011)

Ist denn die Platte im BIOS im SATA Modus oder im IDE-Modus?

Wenn sie im IDE Modus arbeit, brauchst du keinen SATA-Treiber, andernfalls den richtigen.


----------



## Shourijo (12. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ist denn die Platte im BIOS im SATA Modus oder im IDE-Modus?
> 
> Wenn sie im IDE Modus arbeit, brauchst du keinen SATA-Treiber, andernfalls den richtigen.



Wie oben auch schon im Eingangspost geschrieben ist das BIOS von dem Teil sowas von Pro, dass es diese Option garnicht besitzt!  *Ironie*
Eigentlich kann man dort nur die Bootreihenfolge festlegen und noch so 1-2 Sachen, aber sonst nischt.

Ich werd jetzt wie gesagt nochmal den Intel NM10 Express-Chipsatz Treiber probieren, habe mir diesen runtergeladen und das .zip Archiv entpackt.
Allerdings weiß ich nun nicht so wirklich welche von den ganzen .inf Datein ich nun brauche bzw. welche Datei eben der für die SATA Treiber ist.

Und wie gesagt, mich wundert es halt tierisch dass das Ding jetz auf einmal die Festplatte nimmer findet, damals hat er sie ja auch gleich gefunden...

Naja auch nochmal Danke für deine Antwort 

*EDIT:* Habe jetz nochmal einfach alle .inf Dateien aus dem "All" Ordner innerhalb des heruntergeladenen Intel NM10 Express-Chipsatz Treiber Archivs mit eingebunden. Allerdings zeigt er mir immer noch keine Laufwerke zur Installation an. Irgendwie vorher mit F6 angeben muss man die ja nach dem einbinden nicht mehr oder?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. August 2011)

Wenn du F6 drückst, wirst du ja zum Laden des SATA-Treibers aufgefordert. Da gibst du dann den Speicherort an, wo die INF-Dateien + Treiber-Dateien sich befinden. WindowsXP konnte das doch eh nur von Diskette laden.


----------



## Shourijo (12. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn du F6 drückst, wirst du ja zum Laden des SATA-Treibers aufgefordert. Da gibst du dann den Speicherort an, wo die INF-Dateien + Treiber-Dateien sich befinden. WindowsXP konnte das doch eh nur von Diskette laden.



Hmm keine Ahnung ob das nur von Diskette ging... Aber wäre ja Sinnfrei dann das Einbinden per nLite zu machen, wenn man eh die nacher noch einpflegen müsste...
Ich habe mir jetz nochmal eine DVD gebrannt mit extrahierten .inf Dateien aus dem Intel Matrix Storage Manager und diese anschließend per nLite eingebunden.
Mal sehen obs nun ne Platte erkennt.

*Edit:* Wäre natürlich zu schön gewesen um wahr zu sein... Erkennt die Festplatte immer noch nicht. Solangsam krieg ich hier echt Agressionen 

*Edit#2:* Juhu hat endlich geklappt, dank diesem Post (Nummer 4 von Mumbodog): http://h30434.www3.h...6TU/td-p/623801
Festplatte wird nun vom Setup erkannt


----------

